# Petition for The FreeBSD Mall to bring back the original bobble t-shirt



## eriknstr (Mar 3, 2017)

A few years back, The FreeBSD Mall was selling t-shirts with the FreeBSD bobble head prominently printed on them.

I bought three of these t-shirts and given how much I enjoy using FreeBSD they are of course my favorite t-shirts.

Over time, they have gotten worn and faded. That is to be expected.

Unfortunately, The FreeBSD Mall has stopped selling these t-shirts and now the closest thing they have is one with a tiny little logo on it.

Here are some photos of my t-shirts:

https://www.nordstroem.no/blob/62/46/fce1090-1254658.jpg
https://www.nordstroem.no/blob/2a/0b/5bf78dd-809070.jpg
https://www.nordstroem.no/blob/e7/85/0c159b5-1439319.jpg
https://www.nordstroem.no/blob/3c/71/160f5b9-1029852.jpg
https://www.nordstroem.no/blob/4e/86/63e2042-1338312.jpg
Here is the closest thing that The FreeBSD Mall has in their shop now:

https://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/bsdbobbleh?id=Kof6vI3n&mv_pc=247
I figured that if I wrote The FreeBSD Mall directly about this, they probably would not want to bring back the original t-shirt just for the sake of one single person.

So I am hoping that other people who wish to see this t-shirt will make their voice heard in this thread, and then we can contact The FreeBSD Mall and show them that there are several people who wants them to bring back the original t-shirt.

I will be posting this topic to the following channels:

freebsd-advocacy@freebsd.org
The FreeBSD forums
/r/FreeBSD


----------



## aragats (Mar 3, 2017)

I wouldn't deal with them, they have many problems even with the current products, don't have sizes etc.
I've already posted a year ago that ordered a hoodie from http://www.vistaprint.com and donated the price difference directly to FreeBSD (yes, it was much cheaper, that at FreeBSD Mall!). You can upload your own file with a logo.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49038/#post-310598


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 21, 2017)

This is why you should get it tattooed. Lasts a lifetime


----------



## puppyboy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've done one for Slackware. a FreeBSD one might be a nice match to it actually.


----------



## eriknstr (Mar 24, 2017)

Carpetsmoker said:


> This is why you should get it tattooed. Lasts a lifetime



You jest but I've actually considered it ;-)


----------

